
A looking glass to peak into China's Great Firewall random memory block - lambdaq
http://twitter.com/gfwrev/status/25220534979
======
lambdaq
replace $SOME_IP with a Chinese IP if you are outside G.F.W.

here is a screenshot of what's like

<http://i.imgur.com/KBCrx.png>

